# Psalmopoeus cambridgei



## Lopez (Aug 12, 2003)

Sadly, this tarantula has become overlooked and underappreciated in recent years. For me, the thick bristled legs, orange tarsal striping and moss green carapace, combined with a truly elegant body shape mark this out as one of the all time greats of the hobby 































_Note: The handling of Psalmopoeus spp. is generally inadvisable. Also note the flaky skin in Picture 1 - this is why handling New World tarantulas is also generally inadvisable. _


----------



## dennis (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with you on that one... They look even better then P. irminia!

Dennis


----------



## si_sleaf (Aug 12, 2003)

Couldn't agree more. My 5" P.cambridgei is probably my favourite in the collection. It always seems busy doing something and has such a good feeding response. They are great spiders to own. 

Even if mine only has 7 legs, she's still a gorgeous spider 







She has all legs in this pic, aah memories  

I am thinkink of going for a P.irminia next as I love the way Psalmopoeus spider's have the colouring on their legs.


----------



## Valael (Aug 12, 2003)

Actually, I think I prefer these over P. irminia as well.


irminias look great, but everybody has one.  The P. cambridgei and even the P. pulcher both look great.


----------



## SpiderTwin (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice pics 

For me personally, I'd rather have the P. cambridgei also. They seem to be a little more mellow than the black racer P.irminia.


----------



## manville (Aug 12, 2003)

nice pics..that t looks lovely..


----------



## webspinner (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey how did you get her/him to stay on your hand for the photo? If I tried that I would be calling in the detectives.:?


----------



## chid (Aug 12, 2003)

*I agree.*

Mine is one of my Favourites.

Chid


----------



## Lopez (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webspinner _
> *Hey how did you get her/him to stay on your hand for the photo? If I tried that I would be calling in the detectives.:? *


Hehehe. 

It's actually a surprisingly docile creature. If she starts to get a bit active, then tapping on whatever she's walking on (just in front of her) will make her stop and pause for thought. 
No way could I have done that photoshoot with my P irminia of the same size


----------



## Nixy (Aug 13, 2003)

Agreed. Very underated. 
Sleek, clean graceful lines. The twins aptly named their's Slinky.
And her shape and fluid movements have dubbed her the Vroom Vroom spider.
Reminds me of a low slung quick little sports car.
Definatly the "viper" of the T world.

Even if she Is a chevy.

IMO anyway. .


----------



## Pyrdacor (Aug 13, 2003)

I totally agree to almost everything that has been said. One exception is that that I don't prefer P. cambridgei to P. irmina. I like them both


----------



## manville (Aug 13, 2003)

nice pics you guys have there..


----------



## Longbord1 (Aug 13, 2003)

i also have to agree it is a stunnig spider which also is semi docile can't beat that also has anyone noticed that ghostley sheen it has in pictures its so beautiful


----------



## Lopez (Nov 5, 2003)

And a few months later...

Pre-moult:






Post-moult






It's a girl


----------



## Phalagorn (Nov 5, 2003)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei - adult female.


----------



## dennis (Nov 5, 2003)

Mature male


----------



## dennis (Nov 5, 2003)

Same spider, stretching out a little...


----------



## Spike (Nov 5, 2003)

Defintley a T near the top of my list i aslo agree with what has been said


----------



## Grael (Nov 5, 2003)

i want!

i got the P. Pulcher(Nemphis) and the P Irminia(Isis)

just need this beauty to complete my set (Anubus) the 3 God's of the underworld


----------



## dennis (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grael _
> *i want!
> 
> i got the P. Pulcher(Nemphis) and the P Irminia(Isis)
> ...


You're forgetting Psalmopoeus reduncus...

[edit] Unless you're not calling that one a god that is ...


----------



## Grael (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *You're forgetting Psalmopoeus reduncus...
> 
> [edit] Unless you're not calling that one a god that is ... *


most of my tarantulas are god or in some form or other,

Nova(my first),Castor and Pollux(the names of the gemini twins)Isis and Nemphis(stated above), Venus(God of love),Blaze( my fire leg lol)


----------



## Longbord1 (Nov 5, 2003)

isis is osiris's wife


----------



## MizM (Nov 5, 2003)

WOULD YOU PEOPLE STOP IT?!! I now have yet ANOTHER species added to my "really need" list!!! And ESPECIALLY if it's a Chevy! 

GORGEOUS pics!


----------



## vulpina (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice looking pic Lopez.  They are an underappreciated species of T.

Andy


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 7, 2003)

I must say that the Psalmopoeus spieces are very quickly becoming one of my favorites, I have one P. cambridgei @ about 2" and the 6 P. Irminias from about 2-1/2"-5" Here is a pic. of one of my Irminias. She is about 4-1/2"-5" and has the temperment of just about every pink toe I own, In other words she is a real sweetie. Took a few minutes of running her on my hands before she settled, just like the Avics. love to run. As of right now Avics. and Psalmopoeus are neck and neck as my favs.


----------



## Navaros (Nov 7, 2003)

Very cool! Are all of your irminia that docile? I have heard they can be pretty agressive.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Navaros _
> *Very cool! Are all of your irminia that docile? I have heard they can be pretty agressive. *


She is my favorite and the most docile of the bunch, But the others are also pretty calm, They range from being just about like her to maybe a little defensive stance in there inclosures but once out maybe a little skittish but pretty docile. I have also heard that they can be aggressive but I have yet to see it (Not to say it is not true) just my personal observation .  Greg


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 7, 2003)

One quick question I have about the Irminias? I have not tried to look at her? underside yet to be sure that it is a female, But from what I have read the males are very washed out in color. Is that correct and would you say that pic above would be female (nearing molt I believe) If it is a female could someone post a picture of a male? Also if so can the Cambridgei also be sexed by color? Thanks, Greg
 P.S. the reason I have not tried to check her underside is I have always had problems of making much out of Pink Toes underside and figured that they would be pretty much the same?


----------



## mothore (May 22, 2010)




----------

